# The house i just finished



## GSP82

This is a 6,000 sq foot house that's a net zero house that I have been working on for awhile and I did the outside and inside.


----------



## ewingpainting.net

Great job


----------



## Brian C

beautiful work.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc.

Very clean work. The black stairwell rails are tragic, but I doubt you painted AND designed the home, so it's no knock against you. I just can't imagine thumbing thru magazines for my new rails, then pointing to those and saying, "I've GOT to have those".


Stelzer Painting Inc.


----------



## 6126

Nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## Epoxy Pro

Nice work.


----------



## journeymanPainter

Nice job. 2 questions, I'm surprised they didn't put in any crown, why? 

And I've seen this a few times on here, a ' net zero job ' what does that mean?


----------



## Wildbill7145

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zero-energy_building


----------



## GSP82

It's a modern house didn't want crown and all the wall corners are round!


----------



## Gough

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> Very clean work. The black stairwell rails are tragic, but I doubt you painted AND designed the home, so it's no knock against you. I just can't imagine thumbing thru magazines for my new rails, then pointing to those and saying, "I've GOT to have those".
> 
> 
> Stelzer Painting Inc.


We worked with some designers who gravitate toward dark balustrades because they are less visually obtrusive. I'm just saying.


----------



## TJ Paint

Whats net zero?


----------



## wje

TJ Paint said:


> Whats net zero?


Net profit of 0 dollars when all said and done.




House looks great! Nice work brotha! How long were you on this job for in total? What materials?


----------



## carlmo

wow, what were the grey colors if ya don't mind??


----------



## TJ Paint

wje said:


> Net profit of 0 dollars when all said and done.
> 
> House looks great! Nice work brotha! How long were you on this job for in total? What materials?


The goal is zero profit?


----------



## GSP82

Total around three months , outside was all Aura, inside was all Aura Matte, trim was all Advance Satin, and the ceilings were the dead flat ceiling paint from Ben Moore. The colors I can remember we're all Ben Moore colors the ones I remember are gray cloud, grey timberwolf, sweatshirt grey, budding green and I can't remember the rest.


----------



## RH

Good work. Nice colors for that style of house.


----------



## Oden

GSP82 said:


> Total around three months , outside was all Aura, inside was all Aura Matte, trim was all Advance Satin, and the ceilings were the dead flat ceiling paint from Ben Moore. The colors I can remember we're all Ben Moore colors the ones I remember are gray cloud, grey timberwolf, sweatshirt grey, budding green and I can't remember the rest.


3 months steady? One guy for the most part? 
Not being privey to the pricing in my game. The stuff interests me.
The only homes I'd paint for work would have been similiar. And something like that. There is a lot of time there. Then if the buyer wants to point out every spec of imperfection on every surface.......been there
Seems so far the money is there, though, if the buyer wants and knows and is willing to pay for 'that job' right there there that the OP did.

Got to have the right clientele. To put out work that nice. Me thinks.


----------



## GSP82

No their was some down time, i had two other guys with me but their was a lot of prep work which was prob more time then painting lol


----------



## Gough

journeymanPainter said:


> Nice job. 2 questions, I'm surprised they didn't put in any crown, why?
> 
> And I've seen this a few times on here, a ' net zero job ' what does that mean?


Short answer: generates as much energy as it uses (EDIT)...over the course of a year.


----------



## TJ Paint

Gough said:


> Short answer: generates as much energy as it uses.


Sounds like a hipster thing, like the prius, or gluten free...


----------



## Gough

journeymanPainter said:


> Nice job. 2 questions, I'm surprised they didn't put in any crown, why?
> 
> And I've seen this a few times on here, a ' net zero job ' what does that mean?





TJ Paint said:


> Sounds like a hipster thing, like the prius, or gluten free...


Yeah, what's the point?


----------



## TJ Paint

Gough said:


> Yeah, what's the point?


So is a 6k home twice as challenging to make net zero compared to a 3k? Or is there a fancy formula?


----------



## Gough

TJ Paint said:


> So is a 6k home twice as challenging to make net zero compared to a 3k? Or is there a fancy formula?


I dunno, there may be more area for PV.

More than you probably want to know:

http://www.zerohomes.org/zero-energy-home-resource-center/

http://www.pima.gov/netzero/energy-calc.shtml


----------



## FremontPainters

Looks good


----------



## George Z

Very Nice Work!

A net zero building, sure, a good thing for a useful building.
A 6,000 sq feet House is already an environmental a**hole.
Resources needed to create this monstrosity of a footprint are obscene.
A Guilt House?


----------



## mudbone

journeymanPainter said:


> Nice job. 2 questions, I'm surprised they didn't put in any crown, why?
> 
> And I've seen this a few times on here, a ' net zero job ' what does that mean?


With that nice crisp cut line who needs a crown besides GSP82? Sweetly done!


----------



## chrisn

George Z said:


> Very Nice Work!
> 
> A net zero building, sure, a good thing for a useful building.
> A 6,000 sq feet House is already an environmental a**hole.
> Resources needed to create this monstrosity of a footprint are obscene.
> A Guilt House?


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## whammer

3 months for zero profit? 
The Horror!
Jesus.
Let me guess, they lathered you up with the old, "we've got lots of friends," number. 

Having said that, it really does look very nice. Do you cut freehand, or with tape?

How much did they pay?

Did you learn anything from the experience?


----------



## B-n-L Enterprises

GSP82 said:


> This is a 6,000 sq foot house that's a net zero house that I have been working on for awhile and I did the outside and inside.


Awesome work, good job. I know this might have not been your choice, but great color combinations and accent wall color choices.


----------



## B-n-L Enterprises

TJ Paint said:


> Sounds like a hipster thing, like the prius, or gluten free...


Gluten free is not a hipster thing. Gluten free is a product for people that can not digest wheat proteins because 95% of wheat is genetically modified.

Some people develop the lack of being able to digest wheat by eating the genetically modified wheat versus organic stone ground red spring wheat. 

More people have Celiac disease and do not even know it. Some are diagnosed and need to eat gluten free foods for that reason. 

Thats like making fun of a person who has high cholesterol and takes his or her cholesterol lowering medications.


----------



## slinger58

Gough said:


> Short answer: generates as much energy as it uses (EDIT)...over the course of a year.


It generates energy how? Solar panels?

Yeah, I know..... I'm late to the party.


----------



## PremierPaintingMa

slinger58 said:


> It generates energy how? Solar panels?
> 
> Yeah, I know..... I'm late to the party.


Thank God for that.


----------



## slinger58

PremierPaintingMa said:


> Thank God for that.


Lol. Wait...what?



Wildbill7145 said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zero-energy_building


I should have read this before I asked my question. Thanks, Bill. 
Now I know if you wanna build a house to cut down on your utility bills, you kinda need to be rich. 


And one last question to the OP......Did anybody ever go back and finish the tile work in the bathroom in that last pic? (back-ordered material?)


----------



## woodcoyote

Nice work, real crisp looking house and paint tones. Looks clean. 

Keep up the good work!


----------



## FABPAINTCO

Wow, thats a huge project. Great job, love the 3D wall!


----------



## PRECISIONVANCOUVER

GSP82 said:


> It's a modern house didn't want crown and all the wall corners are round!


I painted a house like that! The wall corners were not squared but ROUND... I don't understand the ideology behind that.


But in this case they did have crown molding just in the living room


----------



## PRECISIONVANCOUVER

GSP82 said:


> This is a 6,000 sq foot house that's a net zero house that I have been working on for awhile and I did the outside and inside.


That's a BIG job!


You did fantastic work on that interior and exterior.



I enjoy doing those HIGH ceilings it makes the job a bit more challenging... And you can charge more $$$ for those because Home owners are too afraid to attempt to climb high ladders for long periods of time.


----------



## Wildbill7145

PRECISIONVANCOUVER said:


> I painted a house like that! The wall corners were not squared but ROUND... I don't understand the ideology behind that.
> 
> 
> But in this case they did have crown molding just in the living room


I'm finding the rounded corners to be becoming much more popular in new construction these days. My understanding is that it provides a more 'modern' look (I don't get that personally) and reduces the chances of getting dings on the outside corners. Just my .01 cents worth.


----------



## Gough

Wildbill7145 said:


> I'm finding the rounded corners to be becoming much more popular in new construction these days. My understanding is that it provides a more 'modern' look (I don't get that personally) and reduces the chances of getting dings on the outside corners. Just my .01 cents worth.


I get the look, but it makes color changes "interesting", to say the least. It's also problematic for running trim.

It must drive paperhanger's crazy. Then again, that's a pretty short drive.


----------



## Wildbill7145

Gough said:


> I get the look, but it makes color changes "interesting", to say the least. It's also problematic for running trim.
> 
> It must drive paperhanger's crazy. Then again, that's a pretty short drive.


I've started working with a contractors crew that has a 23yr old and 25yr old as the trim carpenters. These guys have pretty much developed a system for cutting and installing this stuff (baseboard, etc.) with ease and speed. For their ages, these two have impressed the hell out of me so far. Now if I could just get them to calm down and stop acting like they were mid twenties guys that would be the cat's butt.

DaArch is gonna get you for that last comment. Tho.


----------



## Gough

Wildbill7145 said:


> I've started working with a contractors crew that has a 23yr old and 25yr old as the trim carpenters. These guys have pretty much developed a system for cutting and installing this stuff (baseboard, etc.) with ease and speed. For their ages, these two have impressed the hell out of me so far. Now if I could just get them to calm down and stop acting like they were mid twenties guys that would be the cat's butt.
> 
> DaArch is gonna get you for that last comment. Tho.


What do they do for the base? Do they add in a little piece with 22 1/2 degree miters?

When those corners were in vogue around here, we had a little side business fabbing corner blocks for the outside corners.


----------



## Wildbill7145

Gough said:


> What do they do for the base? Do they add in a little piece with 22 1/2 degree miters?
> 
> When those corners were in vogue around here, we had a little side business fabbing corner blocks for the outside corners.


Yep, that's exactly what they do. They use some stuff called Miter Bond for these. I think it's a fast drying glue of some sort. I swear the corners don't seem to slow them down one bit.


----------



## Gough

Wildbill7145 said:


> Yep, that's exactly what they do. They use some stuff called Miter Bond for these. I think it's a fast drying glue of some sort. I swear the corners don't seem to slow them down one bit.


Here in the States, we've found Titebond Molding and Trim glue, also called "No-Run No-Drip" that works well for miters, etc., especially small pieces like mitered returns. It's got high initial tack, to avoid waiting for clamp time.


----------



## nickfish

Impressive. Did you do any of the woodwork finishing too? (stair treads, cabinets, flooring)


----------



## two fingers

Looks good. Might be some ceiling tuch up in the room with the tub.


----------

